# Best speedcube?



## DeAdCuBeR (Feb 15, 2015)

I am confused which 3x3 out of these to buy. Plz. help. I average around 25 sec.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 15, 2015)

The only one I have is the shuangren V2 the other's look really good as well. I might get the other 3 as well


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 15, 2015)

Why is the Zhanchi, Weilong, or Aulong not in here?


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Why is the Zhanchi, Weilong, or Aulong not in here?



He/She wants us to choose from the list? Also, *Ao*Long (soz for being spelling Nazi )


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, i personally think that Zhanchi and Weilong are not good than the shuangren, and i have an aolong v2 new batch but something's gone wrong with it. So, i am buying a new 3x3 and i think that these four are the best choices. So please choose which is the best out of these four..


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

DeAdCuBeR said:


> Well, i personally think that Zhanchi and Weilong are not good than the shuangren, and i have an aolong v2 new batch but something's gone wrong with it. So, i am buying a new 3x3 and i think that these four are the best choices. So please choose which is the best out of these four..



What's wrong with it?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 15, 2015)

DeAdCuBeR said:


> Well, i personally think that Zhanchi and Weilong are not good than the shuangren, and i have an aolong v2 new batch but something's gone wrong with it. So, i am buying a new 3x3 and i think that these four are the best choices. So please choose which is the best out of these four..



Ok. I like the Shuangren but at times it feels a bit too light and a bit too fast. Is Fangshi's new puzzle just as light feeling? I heard it was smoother.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 15, 2015)

I dont actually have a yuxin but I've heard good things. My aolong V1 is great however. I've also heard about some cube called Gans something, I forget.


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I have tried Zhanchi Weilong and Shuangren V2 and according to my turning style and preference the shuangren is the best out of these 3.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 16, 2015)

If you like a cube that you can have loose and won't pop, and has a clicky feel, choose the YueYing.
If you want a sandy, smooth cube with average corner cutting, choose the Shuangren.

Not sure about the others though, sorry


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> If you like a cube that you can have loose and won't pop, and has a clicky feel, choose the YueYing.
> If you want a sandy, smooth cube with average corner cutting, choose the Shuangren.
> 
> Not sure about the others though, sorry


nah actually shuangren has horrible coner cutting.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 16, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> nah actually shuangren has horrible coner cutting.


º
Mine did out of the box, but now it cuts 45º with ease... and honestly, no one should need a cube that cuts near 45º anyway. I've heard the Guangying feels nicer than the shyangren. I haven't head anyone feel the Guangying and keep using the Shuangren.

I will be getting it when the mini comes out (but apparently the mini is the exact same cube but with smaller caps... it seems like I might just be able to use the caps from my mini Shuangren and put them on the full size Guangying. I'm going to try and wait though for it to officially come out)


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Feb 16, 2015)

Go get the yueying, it's perfect. It's my new main, I also had an aolongv2 before but the screws got screwed up


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, I think most people are recommending d Yueying and Yuxin. Please last reviews for deciding !!)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 19, 2015)

DeAdCuBeR said:


> Well, I think most people are recommending d Yueying and Yuxin. Please last reviews for deciding !!)



From what ive seen (dont have either) most fast cubers are saying yuxin is meh but yueying is great.


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Feb 19, 2015)

yeah..but i think i must go wid yuxin now. Cause everyone said that the aolong v2 new batch is the best but when i bought it and used it for a while a had a very bad experience with it. Its not even cutting 30 degrees. So, i am hesitating to go with moyu..


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 19, 2015)

DeAdCuBeR said:


> Cause everyone said that the aolong v2 new batch is the best but when i bought it and used it for a while a had a very bad experience with it. Its not even cutting 30 degrees. So, i am hesitating to go with moyu..



You must have not had it tensioned correctly. Mine is not even that loose and can corner cut way over 45... Closer to 55 actually.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> From what ive seen (dont have either) most fast cubers are saying yuxin is meh but yueying is great.


No real fast cubers have reviewed it yet so not yet. But My YueYing is really good.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 19, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> No real fast cubers have reviewed it yet so not yet. But My YueYing is really good.



Collin has a video about it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpO4SCWDM1Q&spfreload=10


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, I have my aolong v2 on the loosest tensions it center caps also pop frequently..its that loose..


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 20, 2015)

DeAdCuBeR said:


> Well, I have my aolong v2 on the loosest tensions it center caps also pop frequently..its that loose..


put tape.


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Feb 21, 2015)

ohh, i dont play wid it noow... thats y i am looking for a new 3x3.


----------

